# redmine sqlite and perl



## wonslung (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been trying to get redmine working on my FreeBSD system.  I had a lot of problems with mysql (it's very strange, but everything in redmine worked EXCEPT making tickets, for more info, see this thread:
http://www.redmine.org/boards/2/topics/12458?r=12554)

anyways, to make a long story not quite as long, i ended up switching my db to sqlite in order to get up and running.  This worked out ok for all the redmine functions but it broke the svn authentication.

Basically, redmine has a tool which lets you authenticate svn users against the redmine database.  This worked fine in mysql but doesn't seem to work in sqlite.

This is the error i get in my apache config:


```
[Mon Mar 29 09:29:08 2010] [error] [client 00.000.00.00] install_driver(SQLite) failed: Can't locate DBD/SQLite.pm in @INC (@INC 
contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/local
/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1 . /usr/local) at (eval 12) line 3.\nPerhaps the DBD::SQLite perl module hasn't been fully 
installed,\nor perhaps the capitalisation of 'SQLite' isn't right.\nAvailable drivers: DBM, ExampleP, File, Gofer, Proxy, Sponge, mysql.\n at 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/Apache/Redmine.pm line 352\n
```

(i changed the ip but otherwise, it looks exactly like that)

What is strange is:

I have the perl module installed.  http://www.freshports.org/databases/p5-DBD-SQLite/


I tried copying the SQLite.pm file i found ( /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/CPANPLUS/Internals/Source/SQLite.pm )

to some of those locations but it didn't work.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?

The guide i followed for this is:

http://www.redmine.org/wiki/redmine/Repositories_access_control_with_apache_mod_dav_svn_and_mod_perl

It's written for debian or ubuntu...

i copied the Redmine.pm to 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/Apache/Redmine.pm

is this wrong?

I asked some of this in the redmine forums but i was basically told to ask here.

The problem i'm having now is:

When i try to connect to the svn, i get a 500 error, and the error in my log which i just posted...if anyone knows how to do this, let me know.


----------

